# "Lucky" in new Orleans



## FLoP (May 21, 2012)

A 35 year old squatter guy named lucky with two black eyes. About 5' 7". And his birthday was may 14. I found him dead in a squat here in new Orleans 2days ago. He had been beat up pretty bad the week before and drunk since. Slept in the same squat with him for a night. He was alive and moving when I left. The next night we found him dead. I called it in, but nobody knows his real info. The Nola pd could use any info if you know this guy.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 21, 2012)

yeah i knew him from ashville and have been talking to some of his friends and family on facebook. im pretty sure they got all his info already. correct me if i m wrong. fuckin sucks. RIP brotha, you were a rad ass dude. we sure had soem goodtimes man. rest easy.


----------



## smellsea (May 21, 2012)

hey did he have a bunch of face tattoos?


----------



## FLoP (May 21, 2012)

smellsea said:


> hey did he have a bunch of face tattoos?


----------



## FLoP (May 21, 2012)

He may have had a small face tattoo, but not a bunch. He had "dead head" on his knuckles though. Shit did suck finding him. Thanks for passing the info


----------



## smellsea (May 21, 2012)

shit.


----------



## smellsea (May 21, 2012)

oh wait no, not the same guy. guy im thinking of has a big face tatt. not a dead head ethir.


----------



## mandapocalypse (May 22, 2012)

Damn! Fucking shitty.....................
I didn't know him other than from walking the drunk streets of new orleans and random parties, still a terrible circumstance to go out. RIP Lucky....


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn dude. This sucks that I'm just finding out about this. I kicked it with Lucky for a minute. He was an awesome kid. We raged Ybor city and gainesville together. RIP Luck, you were awesome. :\


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 25, 2012)

rip kid


----------



## Nym (Aug 22, 2012)

man that blows, fucking kid, r.i.p.


----------



## zoe420 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that does suck. How'd he die?


----------



## l0cate (Nov 6, 2012)

That sucks if you found him. I remember this kid I know named Patrick telling me that his best friend Lucky had died of an overdose in there squat around the same time you posted this. He said that he was sharing a bed with him and that they did some dope and went to sleep about an hour later and when he woke up Lucky was dead next to him. If it's the same kid that would be really fucked up that Patrick didn't call anyone to come and get the body.


----------



## bsixsixsix (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe i know which lucky you're talking about, that lucky is still alive and in Portland,OR


----------



## Saidy (Jan 25, 2013)

I found out about Lucky a couple weeks after leaving him in Nola. I remember seeing him walking up a block away and I knew it was him cause of his eternal black eye. Can't remember a time when he didn't have one. Haha, drink fight fuck was his motto. He had a tattoo on his chest that said phamily and a tree that went all the way up his back. Not to mention his shark teeth. haha, he'd always say "don't I got a purdy smile?" And grin ear to ear.

We had a lot of fun together. He always talked me into getting the cheapest vodka. He was a a real womanizer if you let him but I saw something in him change at some point and I could tell he really cared about me. 

We made plans to leave town together but I was nervous about it because I could tell that drinking was really affecting his health. He told me that he hadn't done junk in over 15 years and I believe him. I know he got a 500 dollar westy on his birthday. I was gone by then, if he relapsed I don't know. I'm guessing he drown in vodka. I took him to the squat where he died and I wish I would have been there. ill always keep that swilly ugly fucker in my heart.

Does anyone know what happened to moonshine?


----------

